# "Hopefully" My New Chi Baby



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Welp, everyone remembered what happened last time, but I really think that this time I WILL get my little girl. I have been talking to the breeder for about a week and a half now and it just feels right. I told the breeder everything that happened and she explained to me what happens with Hydrocephalus and all about liver shunts. I guess that made me feel more comfortable that she was knowledgeable about it, and took the time to explain so much to me. She is a long haired chocolate with some tan accents and such a dollbaby!! She's going to be 8 weeks on Wednesday and weighs 11 oz. right now. The breeder said I can have her depending on what the vet says is best for her, but not before 10 weeks..which I am okay with and I am glad that she is not letting her go early. 
Anyways, here she is....
I'm debating between two names, Little Libby or Esmee. I am leaning towards Libby. She has a vet appointment on Tuesday and the breeder wanted me to come, but I can't, so I am going to see her on Wednesday.

Sorry for the quality of the pics..I was in Gatlinburg and didn't have much computer access, so the breeder picture texted them to me.
















7 1/2 weeks


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh my goodness, what a doll baby she is!! Absolutely gorgeous! I love how the breeder is so willing to invest time in you, getting to know you and talking through problems in the breed, etc. She sounds like a gem. The baby is beautiful. I am beyond thrilled for you!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She is DARLING.

I hope it works out for you, hon. 

This one looks more like an 8 week old chibaby should =) Good luck!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> oh my goodness, what a doll baby she is!! Absolutely gorgeous! I love how the breeder is so willing to invest time in you, getting to know you and talking through problems in the breed, etc. She sounds like a gem. The baby is beautiful. I am beyond thrilled for you!!!


Thank you! I am very excited..but I have been waiting to post her because I wanted to make sure it was meant to be..haha. The breeder has been so nice. We have talked on the phone several times and each time for nearly an hour, so I do feel safe getting a puppy from her.
P.S. I love your siggy picture of Brody in that coat What a cutie-pie!


flippedstars said:


> She is DARLING.
> 
> I hope it works out for you, hon.
> 
> This one looks more like an 8 week old chibaby should =) Good luck!


Thank you, thank you I am glad that this one looks normal! Haha. I am so scared I am going to get pictures and her eyes are going to weird or something. I don't think I can handle that again! Haha, but I am very excited to go see her.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Bella Luna said:


> Thank you! I am very excited..but I have been waiting to post her because I wanted to make sure it was meant to be..haha. The breeder has been so nice. We have talked on the phone several times and each time for nearly an hour, so I do feel safe getting a puppy from her.
> P.S. I love your siggy picture of Brody in that coat What a cutie-pie!


Brody was not impressed with that coat as you can tell by the look on his face. HA HA. 

I'm just so thrilled for you! This new puppy looks absolutely darling. She's going to be tiny too so she should be a perfect playmate for our little Bella.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Brody was not impressed with that coat as you can tell by the look on his face. HA HA.
> 
> I'm just so thrilled for you! This new puppy looks absolutely darling. She's going to be tiny too so she should be a perfect playmate for our little Bella.


Hahahaha, well he doesn'y look too happy when taking another look at it, but he still looks cute Our poor babies..they are probably like, "MOM, why do you do this to me?!?!"

Thanks, she is charting to be small, but the breeder told me that she can't guarantee anything! Haha..she said she has had the tinies end up being the largest full grown. She was 9 oz. at 6 weeks I believe, so in two weeks, she has gained 2 oz. I feel more comfortable with her weight versus the other one I liked. And yes, I am SO excited to see how Bella reacts! Hopefully in a good way!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ohhhhh my what a CUTIE!!! I'm so excited for you...it sounds like things are going SO well for you this time. Definitely meant to be! Keep us posted on her progress & such which I'm sure you will. Yay!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

oh how cute!!!


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

keep us posted she sounds like a real sweetheart


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh my gosh, she is beautiful. I am so happy for you. Quigley is happy his Bella Luna will have a sister to play with. We are keeping our fingers crossed this will work out for you!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh she is sooo cute!
Good luck and keep us up to speed. xx


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Goodness she is so adorable! I hope you get her! I like the name Libby too, it suits her.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Fingers crossed it all works out this time! This breeder sounds like a more stable choice. And the girl is gorgeous!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you everyone! I am very excited and I think she does look definitely more healthy than the other. I guess I was so clouded with the first one that I didn't even see the possibility of a problem, but I have a good feeling about her


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG She is such a baby doll!  I have a good feeling about her for you! I am SO super excited for you!! xx  Keep us posted!  I like Little Libby 
Maybe Little Miss Libby and Cujo will be coming home around the same time!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Tracilea said:


> ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG She is such a baby doll!  I have a good feeling about her for you! I am SO super excited for you!! xx  Keep us posted!  I like Little Libby
> Maybe Little Miss Libby and Cujo will be coming home around the same time!


Thanks so much! And yes!! Maybe they will come home at the same time!!! I should get her two weeks from Wednesday, but we will see!! I am so excited!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Good for you , so glad that you found a breeder who makes you feel comfortable. You need someone who is knowledgable, honest and compassionate. They have to understand what new puppy owners are like---lol. The fact that she invited you to the vet is great. I hope the in person visit is every bit as good as the phone calls have been. 

You have kept your head about you through what can be an emotional process--you've done great and this pup is adorable.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations! She is precious and a cutie too.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Glad to see that you are confident enough to post these now  I love the name Libby it fits her perfectly. I love the new pics to  I am so excited for you and the way this has fallen in place for you I just feel it is meant to be this time.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She is absolutely beautiful! Congrats! I'm so happy you found the perfect playmate for Bella.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww what a precious little girl... I am such a chocolate lover.. And the name Libby fits her perfectly. Pray all goes well. Deb


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

Yay!! bella has found a friend!!!and a darn cute one too!!


----------



## Karin (Feb 27, 2010)

Awww!! How cute!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

She is beautiful! I love the name Esmee im soo jealous of everyones new babies! I cant wait for mine!! Good Luck!!


----------



## Karin (Feb 27, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> She is beautiful! I love the name Esmee *im soo jealous of everyones new babies! I cant wait for mine!! *Good Luck!!


Haha.. the same here!
But mine hasn't even been born yet.. :lol:
I love all the lovely puppy pics! :love7:


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Wonderfull news! 

So pleased for you, cant wait to see pics of Bella and 'libby/Esmee' playing together x

Shes adorable xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Karin said:


> Haha.. the same here!
> But mine hasn't even been born yet.. :lol:
> I love all the lovely puppy pics! :love7:


Haha neithers mine! lol Hopes only got like 2 weeks left!!!  lol :hello1::hello1:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ahhhhh Amber she's gorgeous.. i'm excited for you!!!! Breeder sounds like a total angel!! Was she cheaper than the other one (you don't have to answer this btw!!) 

There is a Twilight theme going on with your names  My friend has a Jasper and Daisy was very nearlly Renesmee but i thought everyone would struggle pronouncing it!!!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

This baby looks absolutely adorable. I'm so glad you found the right one after the heartbreak of the last one. Libby is such a cute name! (Esmee is cute too). Good luck!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha i thought there was a Twilight theme going on here! lol I hope i dont get in to it!!! lol Hopes litter will have Twilight names! lol


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

lol As long as all goes well, Cujo will be coming home April 4. All this talk of tiny ones staying longer at the breeders has got me worried lol Cujo is a tiny of his litter so I am praying not to get that last minute phone call saying he has to stay lol I will lose my MIND! hehehehe She is supposed to get home from her trip today so I am expecting a puppy update within the next few days  (Really I am expecting it the very second she walks in the door....but I realize thats very unrealistic LOL!!)


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

oh she is the cutest lil baby , im sure ya cant wait to get her home


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

rubia said:


> Good for you , so glad that you found a breeder who makes you feel comfortable. You need someone who is knowledgable, honest and compassionate. They have to understand what new puppy owners are like---lol. The fact that she invited you to the vet is great. I hope the in person visit is every bit as good as the phone calls have been.
> 
> You have kept your head about you through what can be an emotional process--you've done great and this pup is adorable.


I am glad too..It's kinda funny. I only have a cell phone and I am on my aunt and uncle's plan, so I have to be careful about using too many minutes. Last week, she called me and we had talked for about 45 minutes and I felt so bad because I had to let her go due to going over on my plan minutes. She has facebook and her daughter was on her account and IM'd me, "My mom wants to talk to you!" So I called her last night, and she said she was scared to call me because she didn't want to use all my minutes She is very sweet and I love how she takes the time to talk to me and answer so many of my questions. I am very excited.


Yoshismom said:


> Glad to see that you are confident enough to post these now  I love the name Libby it fits her perfectly. I love the new pics to  I am so excited for you and the way this has fallen in place for you I just feel it is meant to be this time.


Haha, it has been so hard for me because you knew when I found her, which was a week or so ago, and it was killing me because I just wanted to say something on here, but then again, I didn't want to be heartbroken again like last time!! Thanks for finding her for me



Daisydoo said:


> Ahhhhh Amber she's gorgeous.. i'm excited for you!!!! Breeder sounds like a total angel!! Was she cheaper than the other one (you don't have to answer this btw!!)
> 
> There is a Twilight theme going on with your names  My friend has a Jasper and Daisy was very nearlly Renesmee but i thought everyone would struggle pronouncing it!!!


She is $800, which is $50 cheaper than the other. Still pricey, but she is going to have a health certificate and all that, and will be AKC registered. Plus, I just feel better about this breeder, so I feel like it is worth it.

Haha, my boyfriend didn't like Esmee of the idea of using both Twilight names, so Libby it is. I had a ton of other names picked out! Rory, Giselle, Twila, Sage, and a ton others, but I think Libby fits best.



Tracilea said:


> lol As long as all goes well, Cujo will be coming home April 4. All this talk of tiny ones staying longer at the breeders has got me worried lol Cujo is a tiny of his litter so I am praying not to get that last minute phone call saying he has to stay lol I will lose my MIND! hehehehe She is supposed to get home from her trip today so I am expecting a puppy update within the next few days  (Really I am expecting it the very second she walks in the door....but I realize thats very unrealistic LOL!!)


Oh yay Thats' not too far away. A little over a week. Libby has a vet appointment today and depending on that, I can probably get her April 7, so like 2 weeks. The anticipation is TORTURE! Haha..She said that if she knew I would be able to be home with her 24/7, she would let me have her sooner, but she knows that I work and have school, so I totally respect her decision. I'll get her at either 10-12 weeks. I talked to her yesterday about how I was a little worried about how Bella would feel about another because she is SPOILED to the extreme, and she told me to bring her if I wanted so I could see how they were around one another. Bella is very dominant and spunky, so hopefully little Libby won't mind beng bossed around..Haha. 

I am the SAME way! I get so antsy when it comes to getting pics and things like that I think it's normal..Haha


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

$800 is not a lot considering what we pay over here!!! I'd quite happily pay $800 for a kc registered pup!!! We probably look at nearlly twice that amount!! Boo Hoo!!

I like Rosalie ha ha.. stick to the twilight names, they're cool.. Daisy told me she was on Team Jacob when we were watching new moon the other day.. she said its because they're related.. i'm more team edward.. because i need to stick by the english lol x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

OMG Jacob  All the OurCheekyChihuahuas Team is Team Jacob !!! Lol i said he was cute in the first film but no-one agreed till New moon came out on film! I was/am very disappointed with the films no whjere near the same detail as the books! Sorry for diversing this thread  lol


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Not too far away!? Its only a LIFE TIME!!! lol ;-) I am getting Cujo at just shy of 8 weeks, BUT she knows I am a stay at home mom and I will be with him all the time. Plus I am aware of issues that could arrise such as the hypoglasemia. I know what to watch for and I am experienced with my own Chi's already 

If I were you I'd probably bring Bella along with you to see the pup, that way they can get used to each other before she steps into Bella's territory lol That way she becomes a friend first before she goes home.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh the time will fly by and he'll be home with you before you know it. I had to wait 3 weeks to pick up Glory and I don't even know where the time went, before I knew it we were bringing her home.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

she is gorgeous !


----------



## DwalisGems (Mar 9, 2010)

She is beautiful hun, i am so happy for you, looks like you have found a perfect baby girl from a perfect breeder! well done hun xx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

She is just gorgeous!! I cant wait to see how that chocolatey coat develops! And sounds like you found a really good breeder too.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg shes gorgeous!!


----------

